# Tea in London



## Teddie2 (Jan 29, 2012)

We would like to do "tea" in London.  I have an extensive list of hotels that do formal tea but all seem to require a Jacket.. my H really does not want to bring a jacket just for that and he really won;t need it otherwise.. has anyone done tea in London where a jacket was not required?


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 29, 2012)

We enjoyed high tea at the Orangery at Kensington Palace and you can tour the Palace and park while you are there.


----------



## scotlass (Jan 29, 2012)

Be aware that the Palace is closed for renovations until 26 March.


----------



## IreneLF (Jan 29, 2012)

Another vote for Orangery.  Beautiful setting.

When there, try to save some time to see "Billionnaire's Row" , a street called Kensington Palace Gardens, a street on the north side/west side of the park. Amazing mansions, now mainly used for embassies of many foreign countries.


----------



## Rascalsmom (Jan 29, 2012)

+1 for the Orangery !!  Definitely fun and fancy enough without having to get too dressed up - part of a great day in the park.


----------



## MommaBear (Jan 29, 2012)

Fortnum Mason does a wonderful tea. No jacket required.


----------



## Teddie2 (Jan 30, 2012)

so many votes for the orangery --even on another site--the only thing that concerned me was what your selections were for the food.. one description I read said bland cucumber sandwiches (although the cakes and scones are good)  I would like something other than cucumber sandwiches -- I know they are tiny sandwich bites.. I have done tea here in ny before... my H does not like cucumber and was looking for some variety of selection such as chicken, salmon and such.. 
Can you share with me what they served when you went for those of you who have been there... we will be there is May so they should be open,
Thanks!


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 30, 2012)

Teddie2 said:


> so many votes for the orangery --even on another site--the only thing that concerned me was what your selections were for the food.. one description I read said bland cucumber sandwiches (although the cakes and scones are good)  I would like something other than cucumber sandwiches -- I know they are tiny sandwich bites.. I have done tea here in ny before... my H does not like cucumber and was looking for some variety of selection such as chicken, salmon and such..
> Can you share with me what they served when you went for those of you who have been there... we will be there is May so they should be open,
> Thanks!



If you click on the link in my post (#2) and scroll down, you will find their menus.


----------



## markbernstein (Jan 30, 2012)

I haven't done tea in London myself, but my mother has, and she highly recommends Brown's Hotel.  The web page lists the dress code as "smart casual".  http://www.brownshotel.com/dining/the-english-tea-room


----------



## nerodog (Feb 12, 2012)

*try RIchoux  across the street from Harrods  and other locales*

Richoux tea rooms are great... there is one across the street from Harrods.. who also has a nice tea.... there is also a Richoux in Piccadilly and St john wood. look up their web site... Browns is good as is the  ORangery as others noted....  Frommers has  good info on other places for tea on line.... cheers


----------



## MaryH (Mar 6, 2012)

Fortnum and Mason is definitely worth a visit and they serve tea.

I prefer scones with clotted cream and strawberry jam versus the sandwiches, except for smoked salmon sandwiches.


----------

